# Forza 3 fun night!



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Right, been playing Forza 3 a fair bit with some members on here and thouhgt we should try to get a big group of us on and have a proper rumble, racing, Tag (if you have not played it you need too:thumb and my fave DRIFT :driver:

When, Tonight 8PM, If you want in stick your name down on this thread in the usual manner we will add you and invite you in (or you can add one of us and save me a bit of work :lol:

1 db James B db
2 FREDZILA
3 BeardBoy
4



If your a really really keen racer, this game may not be for you its more of a fun thing that serious race night.


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

1 db James B db
2 FREDZILA
3 BeardBoy
4 doriftu kingu (jason)


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

1 db James B db
2 FREDZILA
3 BeardBoy
4 doriftu kingu (jason) 
5 DRECLEY (Jody)


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

whenever I go online there is only die hard racers and no one drifting!! add me if you want guys il be online loads oer the coming period.

1 db James B db
2 FREDZILA
3 BeardBoy
4 doriftu kingu (jason)
5 DRECLEY (Jody)
6 kingsevo (kingsley)


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

You boys are all about 3 days late lol


----------



## Necroscope (Dec 8, 2009)

Anyone want to try this again?


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

i'm up for it but would have to be weekend or monday really, 

if the useral suspects know about it i'm sure they will be on too


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

I'll be up for it - although I am shocking at drifting and my mates keep shouting at me for crashing into them.

I'm "Eduardo the 2nd"


----------



## Necroscope (Dec 8, 2009)

My gamertag is simular to my DW login, but i had to add that many 3's and 0's that i need to check it to be sure. Lets stick some good days and times up and see what happens.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Any for me Grizzle19 i'm poor at drifting though.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

id be up for a game, my tag is mouthymatt27


----------



## Han5y (Sep 23, 2009)

I`am ready to drift aswell  GT: Han5y


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

I'll add you all when I'm on next and try get some games sorted out... I cant commit to dates/times as I only get online when SWMBO is at work. 

Just got myself a nice RX7 sorted for drifting - still **** though! haha


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

just joined xbox live an have forza but not played it yet my tag is dazzlers82:thumb:


----------

